# :
,!
        ?
      ,    (  ),      - ....

----------


## .

**,   !    . 
   10   20

----------

10   ((((

----------


## Hausger

.   .       .

----------

?     .  ...

----------


## bazhalex

> .   .       .


 -  ,     ?

----------


## alena_sh86

!!!                 4 . 2012   20  2013 ,                 21  2013 .     ,    ??????

----------


## Hausger

> -  ,     ?


 4  2012      2012 ?  3      .
    ,       1-3 , .    .  ?         ?

----------


## bazhalex

> 4  2012      2012 ?  3      .


     4    20 ,        ר ,       (      ,      ).   - 2012, .      2012.      ,       (  )...   -   ...

  ,  ,       .   -   -  ,   .

----------


## Hausger

.          .
    4     , .        . 






> ,       1-3 , .    .  ?         ?


  ,    . ..      ,   .  , 4     ,      ,       1-3 .

----------


## bazhalex

> .          .
>     4     , .        . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   ,    . ..      ,   .  , 4     ,      ,       1-3 .


  -      ,  ,  :    2 ,        .    ,    ,   -  1-3   . 
     -        . 

    -           ...

----------

> ...  21  2013 .


http://fsrar.ru/Declaring

----------


## bazhalex

> http://fsrar.ru/Declaring


,     ,

----------


## alena_sh86

!        2011               . -   ???!! :Frown:

----------

10-  :
http://www.garant.ru/products/ipo/prime/doc/12076200/

 11-  .




> .


   , ,   20-    ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## alena_sh86



----------


## alena_sh86

20-    .    !!! :Smilie:

----------


## Hausger

.
  -                ;    -       .

  2 . .

----------


## anscor

,    -     ? -  ?

----------


## NatV05

...  ,   4     ,   ,  2        , :  30 ...      -   ,    .     -  !!!!

----------


## Hausger

.     ,    .   30   .

----------

,      ..    .  ,!     (    )   2013   ,     "0"           .  ?

----------


## NastjaK

? (    )?     1   ?  ,  .  .     ,  ?

----------


## bazhalex

> ? (    )?     1   ?  ,  .  .     ,  ?


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post53925864

----------


## anscor

1  2013 .     3     (10 )       ,    . ,       (  ),     ,    ( ,  )      .  - ,     4 000.    , 19 .      .   10     ,      ,    ,     ?

----------

,     8  1  2013 .       ???

----------

3-  2013 .,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 3-  2013 .,     ?


.  15.13. 
          ,    , ** ,           -               ;    -       .
        .
       .

----------


## Lightess

,     -    ,        3 ,      ,    !           -  ,     .  ,    ? ,   ,    :Frown:     !

----------

> ,     -    ,        3 ,      ,    !           -  ,     .  ,    ? ,   ,       !


              .

----------

! , ,       4  2013   20  2014    10  2014?

----------


## 56

> ! , ,       4  2013   20  2014    10  2014?


20.01.2014

----------

> 20.01.2014


.

----------

> .


20  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 20  ?


, .

----------


## kotja

!      4   8     , .. 28 .    ((      ?     ,

----------


## deklarant_

> !      4   8     , .. 28 .    ((      ?     ,


    ,         .12 (),   .11(). - ,   2014    2 .        ,   2014         ,        .11   .12.         ,     ,     .     ,       .       ,   ,        , ..       ,           (..15.13.   5-10 .,  . 50-100 ..),  . 
  10       .

----------


## kmdbwf

. ,   ,   2014                  1.2014. ..,        4  2013    ,..      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> . ,   ,   2014                  1.2014. ..,        4  2013    ,..      ?


    4 .2013  1.01.2014  20.01.2014,      .15.13 , ..        ,       2014,      .

----------

- ,     ,       .               .       ?         ,              ?      ?          ?                ? !

----------


## 56

> - ,     ,       .               .       ?         ,              ?      ?          ?                ? !


1.         / ,   ,        .
2.      (     ),     .
3.        .

----------

> 1.         / ,   ,        .
> 2.      (     ),     .
> 3.        .



2.    ?           ..
      ,        ?
!

----------


## 56

> 2.    ?           ..
>       ,        ?
> !


    ?
  - ,

----------


## anastasiyatula

. ,       2013 ,        2014 , ..  4  2013    .               4 . 2013 . ,      (   ,           :Smilie: ),  ,      , ..   (     )...     "",     ???? :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

> . ,       2013 ,        2014 , ..  4  2013    .               4 . 2013 . ,      (   ,          ),  ,      , ..   (     )...     "",     ????


        .15.13     ,  ,       ,      .2.9 .  ,          .
..     ,      .2.9 .( ).
            ( ),     ,  . 1 . 3.2 ,     ,.. .
 . 21        24.03.2005.  5   ,                  ,        ,         ,             .
          18   02.06.2004.  10   ,          ,              .           .
              ,            ,    ,   ,     ,       .
   17      02.06.2004.  10,              , ,   2  211        2.9      ,

----------


## anastasiyatula

> ..     ,      .2.9 .( ).
>             ( ),     ,  . 1 . 3.2 ,     ,.. .


   .      ,      ...)))

----------


## deklarant_

.15.13 (  )   .

----------

!

 :  ,      2013.    ,               !!!    ,  1. 2014      ,    4. 2013,    !   ???      ?       ,         ,      -    !     ,   " ",    ,     ..  ..        ,      ,  ,    ,   --)

----------


## deklarant_

,      , ..         ,         .
    5-10 ..      - 1 .

----------

> ,      , ..         ,         .
>     5-10 ..      - 1 .


5-10 ..       ?

  !

----------


## deklarant_

> 5-10 ..       ?
> 
>   !


             .
    ,     .

----------

> .
>     ,     .


        1. 2014   ?   4. 2013   ?

----------


## Marina88

! 
 :
 1 . 2014      ,  2013     2014.
,   2-  2013       ,           .  3  4    .
 1 . 2014      ,    ,  1 . 2014     ,    2013 . 
 ?     :
1.     ,      2014  -. 
2.    1,2,3 2013  1  2014.
  ?  - ,    ?
 ?  ?

----------


## deklarant_

.       2014.,      4.2013  1.2014,           (..      ),     ,   ,      1 ,      1  21 .    ,        4  1 2014,            .      ,     . ,       ,          . ,    2.             ,    ,        .

----------


## Sharlynn

, ,      2014       ,       0,5,     ,     2  (     ).        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,      2014       ,       0,5,     ,     2  (     ).        ?


    ( .     15.11.2013 N 1024, 27.03.2014 N 236) 
20.    ( )             ,    (),     ,  ( )   ,   (),  ,   ,  .

           ,      .15.13 .
   ()       ,   ()   ,    ,    -
               ;    -       .

----------


## Sharlynn

!      ,     ,      ,    ,     5-10. (  )?

----------

> ,      .15.13 .


 .   ,  ,         (  ) ,  ,   ,    ,    (  -  ,          - .  ,         )    .   ,      -  .     ,    -           15 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .   ,  ,         (  ) ,  ,   ,    ,    (  -  ,          - .  ,         )    .   ,      -  .     ,    -           15 ?


     ,    ,

----------


## Sharlynn

> !   ...    ( 25.03.14)  ,      ?...


  ,     2 .  !

----------

-      - ,    ,        .         .   ,     1 . 2014 .    .     -                     ?

----------

.    2012.       . ,    2014.  ...
   ?:
  2014. - 4     2015.?
       ?

----------

> .    2012.       . ,    2014.  ...
>    ?:
>   2014. - 4     2015.?
>        ?


  ,         4 ?   ,  4    ?      ,

----------


## deklarant_

> .    2012.       . ,    2014.  ...
>    ?:
>   2014. - 4     2015.?
>        ?


         ,           . -              .     http://primorsky.ru/authorities/exec...eclaration.php
       .11  4 .2014  117 ,      .12     .
   . http://econsmolensk.ru/Vnimaniyu_deklarantov-/     .12  3 .  864 ,      .12 - 119 .
    1- .2015    .       ,    , ..     .  ,     4 . 2014,     , ..          .

----------

,    :       ,           ,   .  ,        ,         ,      :Embarrassment: ,     ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    :       ,           , *  .*  ,        ,         ,     ,     ,


!
.  15.13 
   ()    **   ,   ()   ,    ,    -
               ;    -       .
     .

----------

> !
> .  15.13 
>    ()    **   ,   ()   ,    ,    -
>                ;    -       .
>      .


,     .       ,       .....

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     .       ,       .....


        .
                  ( )

----------

> .
>                   ( )


   ,   ,   ,     ,   ,        .
     .  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ,   ,     ,   ,        .
>      .  .


    ,      .12     ,     " ",    ,     .
        ,      .
  . 3 . 76      ,  ,     10           .

----------


## *marusy*

!    .  ,       ,     ,          ,       . ,     .....  ....       ,         ?     ,   .....  ,         ....

----------


## deklarant_

> ,         ? .


    2 ,      , ..   . 
,        .,    3- .       ,    ,     2.

----------


## *marusy*

!      ....

----------


## rufina-u

.
 . 
 ,         5,6,7.      5  3      : "  500        " "         -1.025."
   5  2        1.025.
             . 
   5  2      ,     3        .           2  1839.133 ,     3  1840,158 .
        (50000-100000 .)
      5  3       ZZZ  1.025 .     2  1839.133     3  1839.133  ,   : 
"  500        " "         -1.025."
"  500  ZZZ      112.575         112.725"
    .

         2    3           .

 ,    :           ?

 .   .

----------

